# Help with my Texas Tortoise



## johnthe2nd (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So my girlfriends mom found a Texas tortoise in her alley. I wish I knew what this lil guy's story was but my best guess is that since our city is making an effort to "beautify" all the creeks and rivers here in San Antonio he was run out of his home. Makes me angry. Well, she found him in September. He was active and ate some then I put him away for the winter. I would constantly check on him to make sure he's was ok and then took him out in march. I'd take him back and forth between indoors and outdoors because of my dog, and my 20 lb leopard tortoise that is king in our front yard. Plus I know mixing them is never something you want to do. The last confirm day he ate was on April 2nd, gave him some cactus pads. Since then he's seemed very lethargic. I took him outside and he was opening his eyes until a couple of days ago. I left him out to get some sun and all he did was move out of it. I took him across the street to my mom's house so he could be out all day and literally stayed in the same spot for 24 hours. I did treat him for mites. Can anyone else please help me. I want to give it til Monday since my vet is already closed today. Any help and information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks! 
John


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi John:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

First of all, are you positive what you found is a Texas tortoise? It could very well be a different, exotic species that is an escaped pet.

I would forget about keeping him outside until he is eating again. Find the largest plastic tote you can find and set him up indoors with lights and heat, substrate, food and water. 

First off, place him in a tub of warm water. The tub should have a small area bottom, but tall sides so he can't climb out. Add warm water until it comes up to the middle of his sides. Just leave him soaking in there for a half hour or so. Then place him in his indoor habitat under the light. Try to have the overall temp in the habitat in the 80's (F). If a plain water soak doesn't perk him up, then the next day you can add a jar of Gerber strained carrots to the water. Keep soaking him every day until you see some improvement.

Do you think he may have a respiratory infection?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with Yvonne. Need to soak him good. I've had a lot of Texas torts dropped off or turned over to my facility. You need to get him eating and a little more active. These guys going from wild to captive can stress very very easily. Don't move him around as much as you have. He needs to get food in him and show a better active sign before he can be placed in a permanent suitable home. The less you touch him and interact and move hi
Around the better. Warm is the key. They just came out of hibernation here so keep it consistently warm. Do not put him outside with your leopard or dog. Try getting grasses and weeds from outside putting them in a blenders with canned squash or pumpkin along with some vitamin a to stimulate a little more hunger. 

Keep us posted. But for now needs to be babied. Photos would help too. Because its really rare finding Texas torts near house developments.

Also just to be certain. When you do go tithe vet. Have them order "critical care for herbivores" it's supplied through bayer, which they should use. It's the golden medicine for rehabbing torts. Not too expensive either. It's packed with everything for torts it does require oral placement if not eating still. But few days of critical care and soaks should get him in good shape. Just keep minor to no stress on him.


----------



## johnthe2nd (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's a Berlandier's. I'll post some pics of him when I get home. I honestly don't think it's a respiratory infection. I've seen and had other turtles with one and he's not showing any of the symptoms. Then again it could be in its very early stages. I'm just wondering if the mites have anything to do with it. I can't see why his health would've declined in just 10 days. He was soaking outside and drinking as well as eating really well. As far as being found by a neighborhood I know what you mean. It seems that every person in the world has found a Texas tortoise but me. Growing up when I worked at several.different pet shops, people would bring them in saying they were stupid because they "don't swim." I really hate people. Anyway, this guy is definitely old and was either hit by a car at one point in his life or attacked as a hatchling, because his shell is pretty bad. The thing is the neighborhood he was found in is rather old, so the only thing I can think of is that he did reside near the creek. However, it is not uncommon for people to find them near housing developments. I really dislike those as well. When I worked at the pet shop 2 people a week would bring them in. The owner wouldn't let us keep them, he was one of those, if he's not making money no one can have it type guys. I'll be sure to ask the vet for that medicine and I really really appreciate all of your help and info! Thanks so much!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 15, 2012)

No problem. Keep us posted. And typically once I get them to eating and active when brought to me. I leave them alone. They stress really easily. We have had some weird weather here he more than likely just popped up out of hibernation recently and is very thirsty and needing a jump start. And a little stressed.


----------

